# A miracle MAY have happened..



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Many of you know about JP going missing..
Well.. last night I received this email from a woman:

Cheryl,
I just watched your video of JP on youtube, and I have tears in my 
eyes. I have a lovebird, (Eli,) who I adore, so I truly understand 
how your heart is aching. I will say a prayer to St. Anthony for 
you. My mom always says that if something CAN be found, St. Anthony 
will find it. He has never failed my mom. I will ask her to say a 
prayer, too. When you find JP, please email me and let me know. I 
can see from your video how much you love her.

Best,
****

Then today..

I just got a call from this woman who works in CT. She asks if its me and I tell her.. and the first thing she says is "I'm pretty sure I found your bird". She asked if she could have flown to CT and I say "Yes, its only about 5 miles away as the crow flies". Her office is about 50-60 miles as the crow flies however.. But, cockatiels can fly up to 50 miles a day if very scared.
She was explaining that a few weeks ago she was at her office in a very high building and she hears chirping at her window. She opens her window and in flies a cockatiel. She gave it some water and she said it gulfed it down. She then caught it with a towel and gave it to a coworker who now has it. She said her coworker is on vacation right now and will return Tuesday. She is going to break the news to her (her daughter apparently fell in love with the bird) and give me a call back to arrange having pictures sent to just make sure. 
Most people who called me say they think they found it but aren't sure.. she was so positive about it. She said once she saw my posting on craigslist she was shocked.

I'm going to purchase the family a new hand fed baby cockatiel if it is her. Please god it is..
I'm scared i'm going to be disappointed again, but I'm not going to give up faith.
Lets hope this wonderful news does not come to an end! I'm almost in tears.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my! I hope it is JP!


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Ohhh, Cheryl, I so hope it is your JP! They are very good flyers and it's very possible he did fly that far.

How nice of you to buy them a baby if it is your JP. Sounds like it is him! 

I'm sure you're on pins and needles and Tuesday seems so far away. hugs


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oooh that is wonderful. Good luck.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope it is.
Let us know ASAP.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I do hope that it is her. You know your bird best best of luck that it's her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hoping and praying its her!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm really hoping too. I was honestly kinda giving up.. I thought she was dead, but I was still looking online for found birds, but I was looking only a couple days a day not all day. I started posting on craigslist less and less, but in different areas and one of those posts were seen by the woman!
Lets hope that Thursday (when I come back from Virginia) I will be bringing my baby home.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh!!! I'm at work and got teary reading that. I'm praying it is your bird. Please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, I'll be praying it's your baby! 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Oh, gosh, it's going to take forever for Tuesday to get here! I really hope it's JP and the people who have her will give her back. You must be so nervous and anxious.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope so! They are down my way, I live in Va. 



Cheryl said:


> Lets hope that Thursday (when I come back from Virginia) I will be bringing my baby home.


]\]


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh you have done so much to try and get her back, and I truly hope you have found her, what I will say is from your signature JP is very distinctive looking and so if they are so positive it is the same bird it really does sound promising.

You will have to send an e-mail to that lady who said a prayer for you, it’s kind of spooky in a good way, lol

Keep us all up dated we will be on edge too, wanting to know.

I know she was your first born, but what if you get their and your bird and the girl really have formed a strong bond they do say sometimes certain people and animals are just matches, not saying she isn’t a good match for you either, but if she is really happy, will you want to take her away and return her to the foster mum? Just something I would be thinking.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I am extremely anxious! I was pacing back and forth so much after I got the call.

Jenny10- I feel bad for taking the bird back, but she is my baby and there is no way i'm giving her up. Although I love ALL my birds to bits, there are four birds I would go to the end of the world for to keep and JP is one of them. 
Luckily, they won't be with the foster for much longer. Only a few more weeks and I will finally have them. 
It was funny because last time I saw my birds after JP went missing I walked to the cage and greeted them, then started to walk back to the car and the whole flock started SCREAMING! I know they all want to be home and I KNOW JP wants to be with her mommy and daddy.. she never leaves their side, except for this event which obviously had some 'scaring' involved in it otherwise I would have lost a couple of the other birds who ALWAYS dance to come out. 
I don't think I want to put JP back with the birds for quarantine reasons so I think I might find a family member to keep just her for the few weeks while i'm doing my field course, but on the other hand I want her back with the flock so maybe a vet visit would do.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

I can understand where you are coming from, and that is so good to hear that you will be able to take your birds back soon, I was just thinking if all your birds were going to be with the foster mum for quite some time still then JP might have been better of where she was, lol

Keep us all posted, but I am sure you will.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Cheryl, I sincerely hope that it is your baby! I have my fingers crossed for you. And i'm sure, if it is JP, she will be just as happy to see you. Good luck!


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, how amazing! I really hope it is your birdie they've found!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i sure hope it is your jp i would do the same if someone found a bird of mine and they bonded with them i would give them a hand weaned chick as well


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We're praying here that it JP!!!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope to hear it is JP!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

So she didn't call today...I'm so upset and have been really worked up. My phone has been by my side constantly. I'm hoping she forgot and will call tommorrow  . Thank you everyone for your prayers. I will keep you updated.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh no! What a let down. I really hope that she calls you soon. Do you have her number?


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you have a number I would call her, or at least the co worker who originally contacted you, if you have the number, and just ask if her co worker as the message that you might be the birds owner, the other thing I hope isn’t happening is that the co worker who as the bird doesn’t want to give her up and upset her daughter so don’t want to call.

I so hope it is just that they have been busy, but it certainly isn’t nice to be hanging around hoping and praying, it is better to know one way or the other, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will get that call soon.

Was JP a tame bird? just thinking if she was tame then they might not want to give her back, or be kidding themselves it’s a different bird just so they don’t have to call you, sorry to sound mean, but if it was my bird that was missing this is what I would be thinking?


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Oh I hope she calls tomorrow! I would be worried too. I was hoping something like this wouldn't happen.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope she calls today. hugs


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm at a relatives at the moment in VA and I left the number she gave me back at home on my computer in NY. I'll be back thursday night, but I don't think I can wait until friday to call her. I have a number that she called me from, but its different than what she gave me. I may just try calling that. Every second I am on the edge and its worse when someone else calls me.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I hope we get a good update soon!


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG I so hope it is your baby. Hope for an update soon.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Bad news guys; it wasn't her.  I guess i'm just not that lucky.. I really was counting on it being her. One more week of looking before I'm gonna be gone upstate and then shes gone forever.


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

omg I am so sorry to hear that, waiting so long to find out it isn't your baby. I don't know what to say I am sorry.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Oh, Cheryl, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

What a disappointment, and the people were so sure, I feel for you and my thoughts are with you.

Jenny


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry sweetie!!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so terribly sorry that it wasn't your baby.


----------

